
Apple is hiding an embarrassing iPhone 6 camera bulge - jbrooksuk
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/16/6209759/apple-has-an-embarassing-bulge
======
PhantomGremlin
Even with a "bulge", it's thinner than the iPhone 5s. But I don't think
thickness was the problem. I'm sure that, given the choice of a thinner 4.7"
phone and an even thicker 4.0" phone with improved battery life, quite a few
people would choose the improved battery life.

I'm surrounded by people who complain about running out of battery. I've never
once heard anyone say anything like "this phone is too thick, if only it were
0.7 mm thinner!".

I do agree that many people wanted a larger screen. And having a 4.7" phone
that kept thickness at 7.6 mm would have probably made the new phone too
heavy. Oh well, life is full of compromises.

------
xavierxf-
I don't think the "camera bulge" is really a cause for panic. From the picture
they showed on their website of the camera, it looks like it barely sticks
out.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Some of their pictures/renders are slightly misleading. The cameras protrusion
probably isn't that much of a worry.

------
yourad_io
Ugh.. am I the only one that can't see it?

~~~
yourad_io
I _think_ I see it. TheVerge and I have vastly different definitions of
"bulge".

------
delimited
With a case (that I assume most people will have to protect their precious
device), this shouldn't be a big factor at all.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I've ordered myself a leather case, so it shouldn't make a difference inside
it.

